# Get rid of system apps in iOS 5



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

Want to get rid of the News stand app, stocks app, weather app, game center, mail or other system app??

I accidentally discovered how to push apps into oblivion, The only problem once gone they are really really gone !, I have not found any way to get them back after you push them beyond page eleven. I haven't run into any issues doing this on my Itouch device, It works fine but no guarantee if you do this and it causes you an issue.

XXXX
XXXX
XXXX
XXXT

X= normal app
T= Target system app for deleation


Set up the last page of apps page #11 like this.

Addiing one more app to the top left will force the target app off the system.

I usually bring in new apps from the four icons located at the bottom of the screen.




PS all the normal slots in the other 10 pages must have app icons or folders to make this work.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

You really have 11 pages full of apps? :eek2: Have you tried folders? 

I stick all the unwanted stuff into a folder on the last page but I only have 3 pages on my iPhone and 2 on my iPad.


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

klang said:


> You really have 11 pages full of apps? :eek2: Have you tried folders?
> 
> I stick all the unwanted stuff into a folder on the last page but I only have 3 pages on my iPhone and 2 on my iPad.


I use folders all the time but the news stand app wouldn't go into a folder then I accidentally added one more and it was gone.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I think if you search for them on the search page, it will find them, even if pushed to the no mans land past page 11.


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

Search and app store won't locate them, 

Just found out if you make some room and force more off the end they will come back into view on the first 10 pages.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

klang said:


> You really have 11 pages full of apps? :eek2: Have you tried folders?
> 
> I stick all the unwanted stuff into a folder on the last page but I only have 3 pages on my iPhone and 2 on my iPad.


That's exactly what I do. It would be nice if Apple allowed the user to turn their system apps off and on in settings.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Matt9876 said:


> I use folders all the time but the news stand app wouldn't go into a folder then I accidentally added one more and it was gone.


Actually, you can get news stand into a folder. I found this article and tried it on my iPad. It took me a couple of tries, but I did get it to go into the folder. I haven't tried other system apps but I don't see why it wouldn't work for them too.

For those who don't want to follow the link, here's the procedure:

Drag one normal app on to another to create a folder.
As SOON as the folder is created, QUICKLY drag news stand to the folder. It should go in.
If it doesn't work, remove the apps from the folder and create a new one to try again.
It will only go into a newly created folder. Again, you have to be quick!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I read the same... but I also read that if you ever tap on Newsstand it comes back out. 

I'll admit, Mrs. Shadow found the additional apps to be more annoying than useful. Not just Newsstand but Reminders, Videos, whatever else. She's coming around to most of them but doesn't plan on buying magazines on the phone.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I read the same... but I also read that if you ever tap on Newsstand it comes back out...


I just checked and it doesn't come out of the folder, it just refuses to run. It ends up locking my iPad when I tap on it. I unlock it and there it is, still in the folder.

I guess the folder is kind of like "cold storage" for newsstand...


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm still gasping at 11 pages of apps! I try to keep mine down to four, and the stuff I use a lot is all on p. 1.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

I still think the user should be able to shut off system apps under settings.


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> I'm still gasping at 11 pages of apps! I try to keep mine down to four, and the stuff I use a lot is all on p. 1.


If I emptied all my folders I could fill the first 11 pages about three times , I check out a lot of utility and file apps.


----------

